# Concerned brown discharge but no cramping



## XoAbBiExO

hi im new to all of this but i cant help be concerned this is my first pregnancy im about 5/6 weeks and ever since my period was due it feels like im about to come on but i dont but recently i have notice that i had a big increase is white discharge and no it has turned brown i still have all the pregnancy symptoms but i cant help but worry as brown discharge is a sign of a miscarriage and my sister has recently had a miscarriage but i was just wondering if this is normal during early pregnancy please help thanx xx


----------



## babytots

hey hunni firstly brown blood is not a sign of miscarriage it can be but its not a definite.

brown blood means its old. which usually is a good sign. it could be down to a number of things. have you had :sex: recently or done anything strenous like heavy lifting? both those can cause a cervical erosion and you get spotting.

it may be implantation spotting some women experience this at around the weeks you are. other causes could be a heamatoma (bruise/blood clot) from where baby has snuggled in which is completely harmless i have suffered from it myself and everything has been fine (my 17 month old is proof of that)

ring your g.p or midwife in the morning who should put your mind at ease. if it gets any worse or you experience cramping then definately see someone about it hunni. 

try not to worry easier said then done i know. not all bleeding means a misscarriage. please stay positive and go put your feet up! x


----------



## XoAbBiExO

Thanx i'll try not 2 worry and a couple of days ago i was sorting my room out and lifting furniture so tht could explain it i suppose thanx again xx


----------



## kaygeebee

I had this at 7 weeks - my GP sent me for an early scan and all was well. If you are worried, get it checked out. xx


----------



## AP

I have had this for three weeks. Had two scans. Baby is ok. I still have it now. Is it like, stretchy cm? But a mucky colour?...tmi, i know!


----------



## Fiestagal

I had brown spotting (more like brown discharge) at 6 and again at 7 weeks. I rang my MW who sent me for an early scan due to a previous mc, we saw a strong heartbeat. It is difficult not to worry, my mc was different in that it was bright red bleeding, (although some have red bleeding and it is fine too.)

Ring your MW if it continues to see if you can get a early reassurance scan. 

8+6 with 2nd


----------



## butrfly

call you mw if you're overly concerned, but i'd agree with the ladies here and say it's most prolly not a reason for concern. go have a lie down and put your feet up. :)


----------



## XoAbBiExO

thanx for advice and yeah in answer 2 yr question it is like mucky cm but its only when i wipe do i c it its not in the actual pee again soz tmi lol


----------



## Scally

I get a lot of cm when i wipe and i have done for weeks now. As for the brown i got a tiny bit at 4 ish weeks then 8 ish weeks when my period would have been due


----------



## pootle33

Hi everyone

Was glad to spot this post and I've also had brown discharge over the last couple of days. I've had it on and off since I found out but think it had been white for a while so had hoped that was the end of it. Still have sore breasts and nausea and brown discharge not getting any worse so hoping it will pass. I'm 8 weeks today so it is around the time my next period would have been due. I still haven't heard from a MW at all, even though my GP referred me 2 weeks ago so will have to chase it this week as thought would have heard something by now.


----------



## AP

Its prob nothing to worry about then. When I first got it, i panicked. i was 6 weeks. i got a scan and there was a strong heartbeat. went for a follow up and beanie had grown perfect and heartbeat still strong. i have another scan on Thursday so I'll let you know what happens. I still have the spotting though - its not in my urine, never looks like blood really, and is always in the discharge (fek, the things we discuss here huh??? LOL) It not there when I go to the toilet everytime either. So who knows. Some people just have that. I'm 9 weeks now and thinking, "Well surely something would have happened by now if something was wrong? i mean, I've had m/c's before and my body was always quick enough to tell me?"

Seriously, i think you have nothing to worry about, but I would call the local EPU, and ask. they may get you in fo a scan, just to check. And lets face it, they're stingy enough to try and get away with giving us only a standard 1-2 scans per normal preganancy, so take a scan at any given opportunity, even if its puts your mind at rest.


:hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XoAbBiExO

Hi everyone just 2 let u no tht the brown discharge thing has kind of stopped nd i made a doctors appt 4 nxt week just 2 b safe thanx everyone yr advice really helped nd calmed me down tc all xoxo


----------

